# New from Jacksonville, Florida...



## garrison57 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello from Jacksonville, Florida. New to sailing (previously a power boater) my wife Cam and I just bought a 38' 1982 Cheoy Lee Ketch. The original owner I assume has passed away and though the boat is in need of TLC her history came with it. Sapphire is her name and we hope to restore her to previous glory this year. I'll most likely be asking advice here a lot.
We're just months away from being "empty nester's" and I'm retired from the boat repair business. My wife is a few years behind me so I figure by the time I refit the Sapphire and learn to sail her we both have plans for distant islands. Looking forward to meeting new friends and visiting new places.
Thanks,
Garrison


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome Garrison! Best of luck with the refit. You won't be short of advice in this forum should you need it.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Hello Garrison, I'm your neighbor,- or close enough! My guess is that you are in the Ortega River with most of the crowd. I'm up the river at Fleming Island Marina working on my '73 Morgan before heading out cruising again. Does your Choey Lee have the wood mast? There was one here much as you describe a few years back.


----------



## garrison57 (Oct 11, 2012)

CaptainForce said:


> Hello Garrison, I'm your neighbor,- or close enough! My guess is that you are in the Ortega River with most of the crowd. I'm up the river at Fleming Island Marina working on my '73 Morgan before heading out cruising again. Does your Choey Lee have the wood mast? There was one here much as you describe a few years back.


This one had wooden masts until recently. Were beyond repair so we are replacing them with aluminum masts now. Have a ways to go on the re-fit but hope to finish in good time. Yes we are over in Ortega. Thank's for the welcome all. Will be posting more.

Garrison


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome good man. You know your way around the boat yard so you know it takes time fix them. Take a sailing course and a few rides ? All work and no play makes a dull day. Kind Regards, Lou


----------



## TheWollard (Jan 24, 2013)

Great plans! Good luck on the refit. I have experience sailing my smaller Harpoon 5.2 but consider myself a beginner as well. I'm in the process of buying a '68 Coronado 25.

I'm also a new member and will be right there with you, looking for advice and taking this all in.

Fairwinds,

Ryan


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

welcome to SailNet from Panama City Florida..... at times I work out of Mayport. Don't forget to check out Gen. chat. Look forward to talking with you... captg


----------

